# Sticky  Quality of Life Scale



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

http://www.veterinarypracticenews.com/ve...life-scale.aspx

PDF version:
http://www.veterinarypracticenews.com/images/pdfs/Quality_of_Life.pdf

This is a tool to help you evaluate (similar to a pain scale at the doctor office) how your pet is doing in areas related to health and wellness-to assist you in making decisions on end of life care. 

As with any tool, it may be something you find helpful, or it might not help at all.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

The sheet at the vet office I go to, they added some other things in each category. 

Hydration section they ask "Is the patient hydrated? For patients not drinking enough, use subcutaneous fluids
once or twice daily to supplement fluid intake." and the additional questions are "Are the subcutaneous fluids once or twice daily enough to resolve the problem? Are they well tolerated?"

Hygiene: The patient should be kept brushed and cleaned, particularly after elimination. Avoid pressure sores and keep all wounds clean. Additional questions: "Can the pet be kept brushed and cleaned? Is the coat matted? Is the pet situated properly so it won't have to lie in its own waste after eliminations? Does the pet have pressure sores?"

It's good information, just so hard to read.


----------



## onyx'girl

Jean, Thank you for posting this hard to deal subject. I am going thru this right now with 14 yr. Clover and thought this week would be the end. We are taking things one day at a time. And it is hard to read and deal with indeed.


----------



## Qyn

I agree, thank you Jean for posting this. It is very helpful advice and such guidance is very needed at such a difficult time.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Bumping this up for Donna to see and for people to check out. 

It's not a bad thing to do periodically and record for an older dog, because perspective is so difficult.


----------



## Bridget

Thank you. Always dreaded the day I'd be looking at this, but it is here.


----------



## gsforever

I have to put my cat down soon, it will be a full circle. I adopted her at the pound over 20 plus years ago, she is now skin and bones but still acts like a kitten, sorry I know this forum is for dogs but a pet is a pet, best cat ever owned never scratched me once...


----------

